# Bare bottom tank stays cloudy



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Ive had my 55 for around 6-7 yrs now w/ a sandy bottom substrate. Recently Ive decided to go bare bottom for easier maintenance and cleaner look. Ive always stayed on top of my water parameters, changes, carbon etc.. Since Ive gone bare bottom I cannot get the tank crystal clear for anything. I syphoned the sand out graduallly over a 2 week period. I kept my bio wheel and cartridges in my Emp 400 for beneficial bacteria, not to mention I did not do large water changes in order to keep the tank cycled. Is my tank recycling? Or should I add substrate back in for benecial bacteria?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

A bare bottom tank is not the way to go. It isn't a natural setup anyway.
And yes it has an impact on cycling.
You see substrate is good place for nitrification bacteria too.

Harry


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

the only reason i went that route is cause we run that way on some tanks at the fish shop and they stay flawless. i decided to try it but just cant get through the recycle i guess.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Only way to be sure is to post up the params. By removing the substrate you also may have particles until they are removed by filtration causing the cloudiness. And as harry mentioned it may be a mini cycle due to the removal of the substrate. Personally i think it's caused by the method you removed the sand. I would have broke down the tank completely, removed the sand, then refilled w/ 100% new water and conditioner.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i ended up just adding sand back in for substrate. i believe i just have too much lighting on my tank causing algae blooms non stop. i added some moss balls which i hope will absorb some co2 n oxygen to help with the blooms.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> i ended up just adding sand back in for substrate. i believe i just have too much lighting on my tank causing algae blooms non stop. i added some moss balls which i hope will absorb some co2 n oxygen to help with the blooms.


i thoght someone was getting hairgrass alge from mossballs actually


----------

